# Solved: How to uninstall TunnelBear?



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

After I installed TunnelBear, I had problems using it so I uninstalled it using Revo Uninstaller. Now, each time I boot up my computer, TunnelBear shows up like it never left!! There are no traces of TunnelBear in 'all programs' or in the Control Panel, but in my Program Files, I have about 16 entries...e.g. TBear.exe; TBear.Client.pdb;TBear.Common.dll etc.. Trying to get someone to help at TunnelBear is impossible. Can anyone suggest how I can get rid of TunnelBear?
I'm using Win 7 Prem 64 bit, with IE 9. Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't use *Revo Uninstaller* properly.

During the uninstall/removal process of a program, it gives you the option to remove the leftover registry and file/folder "debris" that's associated with the program.

You apparently didn't use that option, so you now have leftover "debris" to contend with.

Unless you know how to manually search for and remove that "debris", it's going to remain in your computer.

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK Thanks. I normally do what you say, but I guess, I missed it this time. Can I delete each one of the TBear entries individually to remove TunnelBear completely?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save and then install *Piriform CCleaner*.

You can then use its "Cleaner" and "Registry" features to find and remove the Tunnel Bear debris.

Just be careful not to remove anything that's associated with other programs.

--------------------------------------------------------

A safer option would be to uncheck any startup entries and disable any service entries that's associated with Tunnel Bear.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I found the TBear entries in my Program Files...can I delete from there?
I just ran CCleaner and there were no TunnelBear entries..
In CCleaner, under Tools, I found the Uninstall function...there was a TunnelBear entry and I uninstalled it...I'm going to shut down and reboot and see if TB comes up again.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Great!!! It's gone!!! Thanks for pointng me in the right direction!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------

